# What do you do if you get hit by a car?



## Chongqing (May 16, 2021)

I almost got hit by a car crossing the street today, and this question struck me. What should I have done if I did get hit? 

Let's say I was mostly ok, but pretty bruised up. I imagine I'd have to get the driver's license and insurance information. Do you just take a photo with your phone and walk away? What's the actual protocol?

The more I thought about it, the more I thought I'd need to call an older relative to ask what to do. 

What do you all think?


----------



## Wowcoolusername (May 16, 2021)

If car hit you, then you hit car. Eye for eye.


----------



## Spiny Rumples (May 16, 2021)

I'd move my hand across my body and trace out a cross.

_Spectacles, testicles, watch, wallet._


----------



## Semiprofessional Sperg (May 16, 2021)

Quickly jump in front of another car in order to appease fate


----------



## Dyn (May 16, 2021)

Chongqing said:


> Let's say I was mostly ok, but pretty bruised up


Then you say "Haha no worries I'm fine" and walk it off you unbelievable litigious faggot.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 16, 2021)

If it is a cute girl driving, I like to pretend I have amnesia and make her take care of me for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Had (May 16, 2021)

Two of my family members where in a big crash a year back, one was crushed between his car and the car that hit them. The other had a heart attack after they got to the hospital. In cases like that the most important thing is getting good care both right away and longer lasting stuff like re-learning to walk. We are still having issues with the insurance company and I can't talk to much about that without risk of doxxing but needless to say it's been an on going issue. Out look is a lot honestly I'm just glad I didn't loose anyone to that crash as when I got that call I was 50/50 on them being outright dead.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (May 16, 2021)

Roll with it; works for drunks.


----------



## Lil' Hog (May 16, 2021)

Shit and cum.


----------



## DeadFish (May 16, 2021)

Then you will learn insurance companies will drag their feet in paying you


----------



## R00T (May 16, 2021)

Spiny Rumples said:


> I'd move my hand across my body and trace out a cross.
> 
> _Spectacles, testicles, watch, wallet._


but what if you're left handed?

Op don't be dumb.  You hit the ground and don't move.  When the police get there you make your statement and let paramedics check you out.  You might not have to get in the ambulance but even if you do you remember the person that hit you is paying for it.  And when the lawyer shows up (because somehow they know why you're there before you do) you tell them "yes, I would like to sue."  

Unless you weren't on the cross walk, then you might've deserved it.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (May 16, 2021)

Wowcoolusername said:


> If car hit you, then you hit car. Eye for eye.


Couldn't agree more. Once, when crossing the street in a crosswalk, a car was talking a right-turn very eagerly. Having "done nothing" other times when nearly hit in a crosswalk, I spun around and kicked their rear quarterpanel. Superinahurrydude jumps out and says hes going to call the police, so I yell to a witness on the sidewalk to CALL THE POLICE! Superinahurrydude jumped back in his car and sped away.



R00T said:


> but what if you're left handed?


I was run over by a van once, while on the sidwalk - and am left-handed, so I think I can answer this. I woke up in the street, so my first motivation was to get back to the sidewalk. I couldn't get up, so I crawled. By the time I had my hands on the curb a passerby had seen me and approached me to say that an ambulance had been called. My next recollection was being in a gurney going to the operating room. I didn't have much to do for a few days after that but watch TV.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (May 16, 2021)

Get revenge on that fucker.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 16, 2021)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> Once, when crossing the street in a crosswalk, a car was talking a right-turn very eagerly.



I hate it whenever I have to cross a road, and a turner's gotta turn.

And they _gotta_ turn.

Right on red should be illegal like it is in Germany.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 16, 2021)

Realise that life is fragile and precious. Celebrate your escape from the Reaper with a debauched week of sex, drugs and alcohol, experiencing all life can offer. During this, you catch AIDS and die, raising questions about the nature of destiny.


----------



## Analog Devolved (May 16, 2021)

Hire a lawyer and sue their insurance company. Profit.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (May 16, 2021)

you get free college


----------



## R00T (May 16, 2021)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> Couldn't agree more. Once, when crossing the street in a crosswalk, a car was talking a right-turn very eagerly. Having "done nothing" other times when nearly hit in a crosswalk, I spun around and kicked their rear quarterpanel. Superinahurrydude jumps out and says hes going to call the police, so I yell to a witness on the sidewalk to CALL THE POLICE! Superinahurrydude jumped back in his car and sped away.
> 
> 
> I was run over by a van once, while on the sidwalk - and am left-handed, so I think I can answer this. I woke up in the street, so my first motivation was to get back to the sidewalk. I couldn't get up, so I crawled. By the time I had my hands on the curb a passerby had seen me and approached me to say that an ambulance had been called. My next recollection was being in a gurney going to the operating room. I didn't have much to do for a few days after that but watch TV.


I meant with the crossing yourself.  I've never done it before.  

I'll keep your story in mind and tell it to other southpaws.  It should be considered targeting a minority.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (May 16, 2021)

Call my lawyer, rub hands and then faint.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (May 16, 2021)

I was hit by a car side on when cycling down a busy city centre road. Dude turned right into me and I flew 10ft down a side road, millions of people around.

Got up out of sheer adrenaline and dragon punched the dude's window, surprised I didn't break my hand or the glass. Then the shock set in, and I had to be helped to the side of the road. The guy (filthy sand nigger) saw his opportunity and peeled out. 

Don't know if anyone reported it, but I didn't get his plate number in the commotion. 

I'd imagine first port of call would be emergency services (ambulance and police,) then secondary shit like tracking and insurance, getting evidence, etc.


----------



## Chongqing (May 16, 2021)

I almost got hit by a car crossing the street today, and this question struck me. What should I have done if I did get hit? 

Let's say I was mostly ok, but pretty bruised up. I imagine I'd have to get the driver's license and insurance information. Do you just take a photo with your phone and walk away? What's the actual protocol?

The more I thought about it, the more I thought I'd need to call an older relative to ask what to do. 

What do you all think?


----------



## draggs (May 16, 2021)

Go flying through the air with the greatest of ease

Then landing ouch


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 16, 2021)

Based on OPs username, the first thing to do it to get out of the street and hide immediately before the car backs up over you to finish the job off for a lower payment.


----------



## verygayFrogs (May 16, 2021)

Try to roll against the car to do minimal damage to yourself


----------



## kcbbq (May 16, 2021)

R00T said:


> but what if you're left handed?


Nothing, because you're going to hell either way?


----------



## R00T (May 16, 2021)

kcbbq said:


> Nothing, because you're going to hell either way?


Informative.  I shall also notify my fellow southpaws about this.


----------



## kcbbq (May 16, 2021)

R00T said:


> Informative.  I shall also notify my fellow southpaws about this.


Sinister means left-handed for a reason.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (May 16, 2021)

Hit the car back. Get even!


----------



## That_Guy (May 16, 2021)

Get smashed up enough and an ambulance ride followed by fun times in the ER just happens without you needing to do anything to arrange it. Trust me, It works*

*Possible side effects include  thinking "Huh. So that's what live muscle tissue looks like. Neat."**
** Possible side effects of _that_ are interesting, In the Chinese-curse sort of interesting. I do not recommend it.


----------



## HaloTragedyJT (May 16, 2021)

If you're an angloid, which if you use this site you probably are. Die. You're taking up a hospital bed that could be used for a minority or person of gender.


----------



## stares at error messages (May 16, 2021)

999


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 16, 2021)

You do like I did when some drunk piece of shit ran over me, spit in the face of the Grim Reaper, tell him to fuck off and stop hanging around like we’re BFFs, call a Jew lawyer and sue like the dickens


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 16, 2021)

Call the car a cunt.


----------



## Merrick (May 17, 2021)

Well, if you're anything like the person who I was involved with in an accident, you rub your neck in front of a police officer, and claim your neck is goofed up.

Make sure to get it out quickly, though, before the other person catches on.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (May 17, 2021)

snap their plates, discover their home address, murder them with your bare hands.


----------



## Red-Hot Copper (May 17, 2021)

Become car and hit back


----------



## stares at error messages (May 17, 2021)

Die.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 17, 2021)

I’ve only ever been in one car wreck. Some Mexicans ran a red light and I ended up T-boning their car totaling it. Somehow my car was fine so I backed up and drove off. Never heard about it again after that so I assume they were illegal. Shouldn’t have been running red lights.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 22, 2021)

I don't. What kind of idiot gets hit by a car?


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (May 22, 2021)

Extricate Cavitations said:


> I don't. What kind of idiot gets hit by a car?


These idiots, I guess.









						Driver gets 24 years prison for Bayshore crash that killed mother, daughter
					

Cameron Herrin’s friends and family testified Thursday about his character ahead of his sentencing for two deaths. Family members of the mother and small child who died spoke of their profound loss.




					www.tampabay.com


----------



## MadStan (May 22, 2021)

Chongqing said:


> I almost got hit by a car crossing the street today, and this question struck me. What should I have done if I did get hit?
> 
> Let's say I was mostly ok, but pretty bruised up. I imagine I'd have to get the driver's license and insurance information. Do you just take a photo with your phone and walk away? What's the actual protocol?
> 
> ...


I think you should be hoping to get hit by a brain surgeon first.


----------



## Chongqing (May 16, 2021)

I almost got hit by a car crossing the street today, and this question struck me. What should I have done if I did get hit? 

Let's say I was mostly ok, but pretty bruised up. I imagine I'd have to get the driver's license and insurance information. Do you just take a photo with your phone and walk away? What's the actual protocol?

The more I thought about it, the more I thought I'd need to call an older relative to ask what to do. 

What do you all think?


----------



## RW 1995 (Jun 16, 2021)

lay down, wet myself and cry


----------



## Justanotherguy (Jun 16, 2021)

Well if you get hit and they try and drive away do your best to get a photo but chances are you won't get your phone out in time. 
Call the police, you were just involved in a hit and run, that's a felony.
You may feel fine, but adrenaline is a hell of a thing, go to a hospital, even if you don't have insurance, go. 
Pray that they catch the person and they're rich with insurance.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jul 22, 2021)

die i guess


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jul 22, 2021)

Giving me flashbacks to the time I nearly got hit by a Car back in 2013 because I was too stupid to pay attention to the crosswalk signs.


----------



## stares at error messages (Jul 23, 2021)

Photograph or write down the license plate number and sue the driver for attempted murder.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 21, 2021)

Get isekai'd to the pervert author's shitty ecchi world and commit Christchurch part 2


----------



## Mr. Bung (Sep 21, 2021)

Fuck man, sue the hell out of them! They call that "payday" in some countries.


----------

